# Anchoring for large pictures/mirrors in plaster



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you guys recommend anything specific to anchor large pictures and mirrors into plaster?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow580 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ideally I like to drive a screw into a wall stud but depending on the location that the picture needs to be hung that's not always possible. If that happens as long as it's not a super heavy piece I've had good luck pre drilling a small hole through the plaster and anchoring the screw into the lath.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you can't hit a stud use a toggler:


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

INNER10
I just started using them and really like them


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> If you can't hit a stud use a toggler:





rondon said:


> INNER10
> I just started using them and really like them


Way cool until they fail.....

Don't know what you are calling large....

Huge weight difference between pictures and mirrors....

What mounting method(s) are you dealing with?_


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Way cool until they fail.....
> 
> Don't know what you are calling large....
> 
> ...


Get it behind the lath, it will take the wall down with it lol.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Use a toggle of some sort, but yes like the one pictured. old plaster walls can vary in thickness. Could be up to 1" thick in some areas.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've had good luck with ''Wall Dogs'' on plaster. Sometimes I pre drill holes and use whatever type nail or screw that is necessary. Depends on what type of plaster. 

Inners Snap Toggles are great for heavy things. But the metal Butterfly Toggles come in all sizes and lengths. That is my favorite go to nowadays for things like towel bars and toilet paper holders.

Good luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I use toggles or mollies. It all depends on the weight for me. And sometimes I'll use a level and install two appropriately spaced for the piece that is being hung.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*anchoring for large pictures/mirrors in plaster*

Butterflies depending on weight sometimes 2 or 3


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

griz said:


> Way cool until they fail.....
> 
> Don't know what you are calling large....
> 
> ...


You've had one fail? I've hung grab bars with them and actually put all my weight on the bar and it didn't flinch at all.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> You've had one fail? I've hung grab bars with them and actually put all my weight on the bar and it didn't flinch at all.


They don't, the wall does. I've also used those in block.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> They don't, the wall does. I've also used those in block.


I was just wondering if anyone has had them or the wall they are anchored to fail on them? 

I never thought to use them in block. Just this past week I was installing a vanity on a block wall and tapcons weren't sticking and I didn't have long enough red heads so had to run to the store to get some longer red head anchors. I had some togglers with me and could have used them. Would have been a better solution also since to get the vanity out now you have to trash it or grind off the anchors. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Snow580 said:


> Ideally I like to drive a screw into a wall stud but depending on the location that the picture needs to be hung that's not always possible.


One chance in 10 for 16" O.C., I figure.

Glass is pretty dense, more than concrete I think, so mirrors weigh quite a bit more than pix.

The force on the toggle is mostly vertically downward [a shearing force] with very little pull-out/pull-through force and little 'pull-over' force, so they should be quite strong.

Some fastener packages post 'working load', some 'ultimate strength'. Check the packages, weigh your item, figure how many fasteners you need to share the load. 
The strength of materials used in resi walls should be all over the Web.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> I've had good luck with ''Wall Dogs'' on plaster. Sometimes I pre drill holes and use whatever type nail or screw that is necessary. Depends on what type of plaster.
> 
> Inners Snap Toggles are great for heavy things. But the metal Butterfly Toggles come in all sizes and lengths. That is my favorite go to nowadays for things like towel bars and toilet paper holders.
> 
> Good luck to you. :thumbsup:



OP's use, Add a nut and fender washer - :thumbsup:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Hung many a thing in drywall - plaster is a different beast in that if that bastard starts crumbling it's like a thread on a t-shirt and may never stop.

Usually, plaster doesn't worry me too much as the company is usually inside the home working on a remodeling project. If asked to hang something in plaster in a part of the home we're not working in I usually don't have an issue with it knowing the homeowner as well as having time to make a repair if the plaster heads south.

This morning I had a few handyman items I was obligated to perform and wanted a sure fire way to get in and out with the plaster. Fortunately I was able to provide great results for the other items on her list and was able to skirt around hanging the pictures and mirrors.

We exchanged pleasantries when I was finished and we parted on great terms. Her chatting away about future remodeling projects. *IF* those remodeling projects ever make the light of day - I'll gladly hang whatever she needs in the plaster. But to do say today was a risk I was unwilling to take.

*Thanks for all the replies and insights.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has had them or the wall they are anchored to fail on them?
> 
> I never thought to use them in block. Just this past week I was installing a vanity on a block wall and tapcons weren't sticking and I didn't have long enough red heads so had to run to the store to get some longer red head anchors. I had some togglers with me and could have used them. Would have been a better solution also since to get the vanity out now you have to trash it or grind off the anchors. Thanks for the suggestion.


I did, leak in roof soaked the drywall and the chunk of drywall pulled off with the anchors.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Creter said:


> Hung many a thing in drywall - plaster is a different beast in that if that bastard starts crumbling it's like a thread on a t-shirt and may never stop.


Ah yes........I remember the first plaster home I hung a ton of stuff in. I learned real quick.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Creter said:


> if that bastard starts crumbling it's like a thread on a t-shirt and may never stop.


Is old plaster worse or better?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

What type of plaster? Wood lath? wire lath? gypsum lath?

I have never seen a toggler fail, walls yes togglers no

the smallest toggler holds almost 240 lbs in drywall

http://www.toggler.com/pdf/toggle.pdf


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> http://www.toggler.com/pdf/toggle.pdf


And they recommend a Safety Factor of 4 which the Hillman Hardware site talked about.
"• Industry standards recommend 1/4 of ultimate test load."

If you load it to 240 lbs half your installs will fail. 
If you load it to 60 lbs, how many fail? I don't think it's "none" but it must be a very small percent.


----------

